# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  مریم میرزاخانی، برنده معتبرترین جایزه ریاضی جهان

## pourya_blue

مدال فیلدز ۲۰۱۴ که معتبرترین جایزه دنیای ریاضیات محسوب می‌شود مشترکا به  دکتر مریم میرزاخانی، آرتور آویلا، مانجول بهارگوا و مارتین هایرر اهدا شد.  

از هفته گذشته، شایعاتی در محافل ریاضیاتی مطرح شده بود که دکتر مریم  میرزاخانی، استاد ریاضی دانشگاه استنفورد از بخت‌های اصلی برای کسب مدال  فیلدز امسال به شمار می‌رود.
 مدال فیلدز، معتبرترین جایزه جامعه ریاضی‌دانان جهان است که هر ۴ سال یک‌بار و به ریاضی‌دانان برگزیده زیر ۴۰ سال اهدا می‌شود.
 دقایقی پیش، *پایگاه اینترنتی جامعه بین‌المللی ریاضیات IMU*  فهرست برندگان جوایز امسال را اعلام کرد که بر اساس آن،  مریم میرزاخانی،  آرتور آویلا، مانجول بهارگوا و مارتین هایرر مدال فیلدز ۲۰۱۴ را برنده  شده‌اند. البته این جایزه برای دکتر میرزاخانی ارزشی دوچندان دارد، چراکه  او نخستین بانوی ریاضی‌دانی است که از زمان تاسیس جایزه فیلدز در سال  ۱۹۳۶/۱۳۱۵ تاکنون موفق به کسب این عنوان شده است.

*معرفی برندگان مدال فیلدز ۲۰۱۴

**آرتور آویلا، برزیلی-فرانسوی، ۳۵ ساله، مدیر تحقیقات CNRS پاریس، به خاطر مشارکت فوق‌العاده در نظریه سیستم‌های دینامیک (پویا)*

*مانجول بهارگوا*، کانادای-آمریکایی، ۴۰ ساله، استاد ریاضی دانشگاه پرینستون (ایالات متحده) به خاطر ابداع روش‌های فوق‌العاده قوی در هندسه اعداد

*مارتین هایرر*،اتریشی-انگلیسی، ۳۸ ساله، استاد ریاضی  دانشگاه وارویک (انگلیس) به‌خاطر مشارکت فوق‌العاده در نظریه معادلات  دیفرانسیل پاره‌ای تصادفی

*مریم میرزاخانی* ،  ایرانی-آمریکایی، ۳۷ ساله، استاد ریاضی دانشگاه استنفورد (ایالات متحده)  به‌خاطر مشارکت فوق‌العاده در دینامیک و هندسه سطوح ریمانی و دیگر فضاهای  مدول.
منبع:خبرآنلاین

----------

